# Chromium is missing from packages



## np1 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi,
Chromium quarterly build is failing





						Fallout list - FreeBSD pkg-fallout
					






					portsfallout.com
				



Error is `c++: error: unable to execute command: Killed` 

Can somebody reach the folks at chromium@FreeBSD.org or amdmi3@FreeBSD.org, asking them to check?

Will the build be retried automatically?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2020)

Build failures are automatically emailed to the port's maintainer. So I'm sure they're already aware of it.


----------

